
Ask HN: What is the interview process for MEng in Cornell Tech like? - yolapa
Would like to ask any current Meng Cornell Tech student about the interview process for selection to the programme. Thanks for the help.
======
brudgers
I'd recommend contacting the department and asking. I would not be surprised
if it would put you in touch with current and/or former students.

It might also be useful to research the work done by students studying under
the faculty members you are interested in working for.

Good luck.

